# Ipad2 sur Amazon.fr



## Lufra (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Voilà deux bons mois que j'attends patiemment l'Ipad 2..
Etant donné que j'ai environ 600 sur Amazon.fr grâce à des points gagnés dans le cadre de mon travail je me suis dis tiens voilà l'occasion d'utiliser cet argent...Mais mon problème depuis hier 17h je rafraichis ma page amazon.fr dans l'espoir de voir apparaitre l'Ipad 2 tant attendu. Hélas il n'apparait pas donc ma question est : savez-vous si oui ou non amazon compte mettre en vente l'Ipad 2 et si oui dans combien de temps ? Beaucoup de e-commerce tels que rue ddu commerce, materiel.net, etc l'ont déjà mis en ligne. J'espère que cette histoire de procès n'a rien à voir avec ce retard.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2011)

Tu les as contactés ? Par tél, par exemple.


----------



## Lufra (26 Mars 2011)

Oui, je les ai contacté mais ça n'a pas été très utile. L'interlocuteur n'avait pas l'air de savoir ce qu'est l'Ipad 2...


----------



## Padawanlady (26 Mars 2011)

oui, Amazon.fr ont leur centrale telephonique sur la planète ZZZZ 
attends un peu... l'iPad v1 a mis un certain temps avant d'arriver chez eux...


----------



## Lufra (26 Mars 2011)

Combien de temps à peu près ??? parce que mine de rien maintenant qu'il est disponible en France je commence à être impatient .... :rateau:


----------



## gil83320 (27 Mars 2011)

moi je vends le miens, c'est un 32 GO Blanc Wifi.
Il est à  vendre 650 négociable. Je suis de Toulon. Si envois, les frais de port sont a la charge de l'acheteur ainsi que les frais paypal.

---------- Post added at 10h40 ---------- Previous post was at 10h38 ----------

il y a la facture bien sur ainsi que la protection


----------

